# Cool Picture



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Sweet, that is one of the coolest pics I have ever seen. I can't ever seem to get good hunting pics.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WOW, Great pic!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

backwater,

I used to take huntng pics as they happened.....get the subject posed and you'll be a lot happier in the future. ie. get into the perspective of the picture, take shots at different angles not just standing up, one thing that really helps is havng only the top 1/3 of the picture as the sky. (unlike the great picture above). In bird pictures take the shot as the ducks are laying towards you and when guys are holding the birds adjust the plumage so they look great. Anyway, just some ideas I've picked up over the years.....and the pictures do look better. (Even though my sons have wondered, sometimes, why the pictures take so long).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice! Did you take it Fetch?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice pic....do those windsocks look like sandhill crane (other than color) they look kinda goofy to me.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats pretty sweet... where exactly did you take that picture?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Great picture. An oppertunity to take a photo like that doesn't come around very often. That one should be in a Mag.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sweet pic, its was probably up in SASK due to all the dekes are whites. That doesnt happen to much with a rainbow that bold colored in the fall.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

buckseye said:


> Very nice pic....do those windsocks look like sandhill crane (other than color) they look kinda goofy to me.


The decoys you're referring to look like Outlaw Silhouettes to me.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know what they are but it looks like crane and snowgeese to me. It is a good natural lookin spread other than that....my guess is it worked.

A big fat rainbow will be a welcome sight.....soon I hope!!!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If only Jones and BigBlackfoot were arm and arm under that rainbow, the world would be a prefect place. :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

No --- I think it was Mr Lee from the Fuge & other sites - here is another close up


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Does that snow have a yellow neck collar?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang that's pretty....you guys are giving me goose fever :bowdown:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is weird how the clouds wrap around the top of the rainbow. Very nice picture!!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Dandy Pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Made it bigger


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Field Hunter, Thanks for the tips I will try and implement them in future pics.
Backwater


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Damn that is a collar!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

He said from Sask. last Sept.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

did you put a yellow collar on that decoy?


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

its a dead goose.... with a yellow collar... kinda like this one.....


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

[email protected] i love the way that looks!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Austin he means like this one, yellow sucks


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Blake, STOP IT!! I cant take those pics anymore. :wink: :lol:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Or was it kinda like this??? MUHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice "dew" Spanky!!! j/k :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think that is his bro?? I saw the pic in the photo album. He is a lucky SOB to!!! You hermels make me sick. :wink: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wish I had that much hair!! :x :x :evil:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

yea thats my bros not me... Actually Dean has the collar. That was 2 years ago when he was 13.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

my first goose was one with jewerly! How lucky is that! Shot it with my 4-10! hahahah. No joke! Being as how i was so young i lost the silver but i still have the neck band.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea it took me ten shoots to kill that damn goose after it was droped! :roll:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

10 shots? Yeah that doesnt suprise me after what Jones and PJ have told me. :lol:


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

you better be talking about runin and gunin'!!!! Point blank would be pretty sad!


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

do u carry a box of shells with you when you go and pick up your birds then? :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

If sneaking yo better have 2 boxes... :lol:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Na it was swiming with about 3 other geese we had hit in a pond about 70 yard from shore. The bird just would not die!  The collar took atleast one hit that damn near split it in half and took a chunk out that was about half the width of the collar!


----------

